# I guess this would be too much of an upgrade from my 55gal?



## HDIXON (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Too much of an upgrade doesn't exist... That is if your floor will hold it and it will fit into your house :thumb:

What size tank is that? 8'? It has an interesting stand and trim.


----------



## HDIXON (Jun 22, 2013)

Not sure about the size - there was a model number that had 325 embedded. I "suppose" it could be a 325gal tank. Not sure. It was a solid puppy though.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it plastic? Love the seamless look! The stand is a little bit of a shame in that a sump won't fit.


----------



## Onewb (Aug 5, 2013)

Dare I ask how much and how many gal? And I agree if it will not break the floor it's not 2 big


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

tank is awesome. stand is useless


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The same rule applies to fish tanks and televisions: too big is not big enough.


----------



## HDIXON (Jun 22, 2013)

That setup was sold. Went there yesterday and it was gone.


----------

